

Oracle Solaris 11 released - bokchoi
https://blogs.oracle.com/solaris/

======
un1xl0ser
Oracle will be able to keep Solaris alive for a long time. The hardware
supportability and start/stop/start on Intel platforms really hurt them, but
it will survive in niche markets and still has advantages (ZFS, dtrace to
start, I'm sure you'll find more if you dig).

If you have "regular" hardware (1-4 sockets), you pay 1k/server/year. No "I
know what I am doing" with this OS, but meh. 5+ sockets is 2k/server/year.

This is really, really too much if they want to re-kindle Solaris as
mainstream thing. FreeBSD seems like a safer bet then OpenSolaris.

